

Show HN: This is a project I did to Manage Oracle tnsnames.ora files - zooey
http://www.tnsmagic.com/

======
zooey
I know it needs to be updated to Vista + Windows 7. I'm planning doing it in
the near future. I did it for internal company use and we all use Oracle
software on XP Virtual Machine by now (for legacy motivation).

The license is going to expire in the next days, I need to make a new build :D

By the way, thanks to all the people going to review it.

------
eitally
I really want to like this, but your website is literally devoid of any
information that would help someone make a decision about using your software,
or telling their friends about it. Can you please either email me more info or
update the site to include at least some screenshots?

~~~
zooey
Hi, yes you are right. The site, while the text say the contrary, has been
made just for the people of the office :D

The screenshot on the left is _the whole_ software. It is just a menu coming
up from a taskbar icon.

But yeah, I will collect some more info and send you. In the mean time you
could install and try. It's a quite simple piece of software :) .

------
amoore
It looks odd on chrome on a mac: <http://imgur.com/vmu4A>

~~~
zooey
thanks...I'll try to fix. As I said it was just for internal use (only
windows), so I din't test too much.

Do you tested also the app?

